# CRAZY Bike Race!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VCA 2010 RACE RUN on Vimeo


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i wrecked like 40 times watching it. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...well that's not enough...how about...WOW That's some riding!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Talk about your Urban Jungle!


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

drtj said:


> i wrecked like 40 times watching it. lol


 i think we agree i didnt make it over the first jump .. but if i would have my arctic cat they would not have stood a chance


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was awsome!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

gotta love helmet cams, puts right in the middle of it all!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

love the idiots standing/leaning over the tape! and the peeps that would blow the whistle right in his ear LOL. Def good riding i would be way back there needing medical attention.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That remindes me back when i moutain biked alot i loved jumps like them it got the blood moven.I probly would have tried that out but not now i would get broke.:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The jumps are crazy... it's like, oh here's a ramp HOLY CRAP A 40' DROP TO ANOTHER RAMP!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

um... I just watched it again Full Screen in HD.....................


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I almost jumped out of my chair when the dog ran out in front of him ....hahahaha


----------

